# The 'misunderestimated' president



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2009)

The 'misunderestimated' president? 
BBC
Wednesday, 7 January 2009

_All politicians are prone to make slips of the tongue in the heat of the moment - and President George W. Bush has made more than most. _
The word "Bushism" has been coined to label his occasional verbal lapses during eight years in office, which come to an end on 20 January. 

Here are some of his most memorable pronouncements. 

*ON HIMSELF*
"They misunderestimated me."
Bentonville, Arkansas, 6 November, 2000 

''I know what I believe. I will continue to articulate what I believe and what I believe - I believe what I believe is right." Rome, 22 July, 2001

"There's an old saying in Tennessee - I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee - that says, fool me once, shame on... shame on you. Fool me - you can't get fooled again."
Nashville, Tennessee, 17 September, 2002 

"There's no question that the minute I got elected, the storm clouds on the horizon were getting nearly directly overhead."
Washington DC, 11 May, 2001 

"I want to thank my friend, Senator Bill Frist, for joining us today. He married a Texas girl, I want you to know. Karyn is with us. A West Texas girl, just like me."
Nashville, Tennessee, 27 May, 2004 

*FOREIGN AFFAIRS*
"For a century and a half now, America and Japan have formed one of the great and enduring alliances of modern times."
Tokyo, 18 February, 2002 

"The war on terror involves Saddam Hussein because of the nature of Saddam Hussein, the history of Saddam Hussein, and his willingness to terrorise himself."
Grand Rapids, Michigan, 29 January, 2003 

"Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we." Washington DC, 5 August, 2004 
"I think war is a dangerous place."
Washington DC, 7 May, 2003 

"The ambassador and the general were briefing me on the - the vast majority of Iraqis want to live in a peaceful, free world. And we will find these people and we will bring them to justice."
Washington DC, 27 October, 2003 

"Free societies are hopeful societies. And free societies will be allies against these hateful few who have no conscience, who kill at the whim of a hat."
Washington DC, 17 September, 2004 

"You know, one of the hardest parts of my job is to connect Iraq to the war on terror."
CBS News, Washington DC, 6 September, 2006 

*EDUCATION*
"Rarely is the question asked: Is our children learning?"
Florence, South Carolina, 11 January, 2000 

"Reading is the basics for all learning."
Reston, Virginia, 28 March, 2000 

"As governor of Texas, I have set high standards for our public schools, and I have met those standards."
CNN, 30 August, 2000 

"You teach a child to read, and he or her will be able to pass a literacy test.''
Townsend, Tennessee, 21 February, 2001 

*ECONOMICS*
"I understand small business growth. I was one."
New York Daily News, 19 February, 2000 

"It's clearly a budget. It's got a lot of numbers in it."
Reuters, 5 May, 2000 

"I do remain confident in Linda. She'll make a fine Labour Secretary. From what I've read in the press accounts, she's perfectly qualified."
Austin, Texas, 8 January, 2001 

"First, let me make it very clear, poor people aren't necessarily killers. Just because you happen to be not rich doesn't mean you're willing to kill."
Washington DC, 19 May, 2003 

*HEALTHCARE*
"I don't think we need to be subliminable about the differences between our views on prescription drugs."
Orlando, Florida, 12 September, 2000 

"Too many good docs are getting out of the business. Too many OB/GYN's aren't able to practice their love with women all across the country."
Poplar Bluff, Missouri, 6 September, 2004 

*TECHNOLOGY*
"Will the highways on the internet become more few?"
Concord, New Hampshire, 29 January, 2000 

"It would be a mistake for the United States Senate to allow any kind of human cloning to come out of that chamber."
Washington DC, 10 April, 2002 

"Information is moving. You know, nightly news is one way, of course, but it's also moving through the blogosphere and through the Internets."
Washington DC, 2 May, 2007 

*OUT OF LEFT FIELD*
"I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully."
Saginaw, Michigan, 29 September, 2000 

"Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take dream."
LaCrosse, Wisconsin, 18 October, 2000 

"Those who enter the country illegally violate the law."
Tucson, Arizona, 28 November, 2005 

"That's George Washington, the first president, of course. The interesting thing about him is that I read three - three or four books about him last year. Isn't that interesting?"
Speaking to reporter Kai Diekmann, Washington DC, 5 May, 2006 

*ON GOVERNING*
"I have a different vision of leadership. A leadership is someone who brings people together."
Bartlett, Tennessee, 18 August, 2000 

"I'm the decider, and I decide what is best."
Washington DC, 18 April, 2006 

"And truth of the matter is, a lot of reports in Washington are never read by anybody. To show you how important this one is, I read it, and [Tony Blair] read it."
On the publication of the Baker-Hamilton Report, Washington DC, 7 December, 2006 

"All I can tell you is when the governor calls, I answer his phone."
San Diego, California, 25 October, 2007 

"I'll be long gone before some smart person ever figures out what happened inside this Oval Office."
Washington DC, 12 May, 2008 


For videos, see BBC NEWS | Americas | The 'misunderestimated' president?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2009)

[sign]10/10[/sign]


----------



## amastie (Jan 8, 2009)

:rofl:
The funniest thing I've read in ages, and I'm not even American!


----------



## white page (Jan 8, 2009)

:yikes3:

We had a feeling here that  the President was not the brightest President the US ever had ,  but this is awesome !!!!


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 8, 2009)

> "You know, one of the hardest parts of my job is to connect Iraq to the war on terror."
> CBS News, Washington DC, 6 September, 2006


 :hopeless:


----------



## Charity (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I love it, lol... My stepdad has this same unfortunate way of speaking, where everything just comes out totally wrong! With both my stepdad _and_ Bush, I think we always know exactly what is meant-- but some of the phrases are just absurd. Always good for a laugh!

"I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully."

I, too, feel confident that we can overcome our differences and live in harmony, :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool:  :yikes3:  I have no words.....


----------

